# Interesting study indicates less medical intervention is sometimes better



## Josiah (Jan 9, 2015)

A recent study showed that cardiac patients survived better when their cardiologist was out of town at a conference.

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/31/the-doctor-is-out-you-may-be-in-luck/


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2015)

Imagine that. 

This is yet another reason why to avoid the vortex of American medicine when ever possible. Especially if you have a choice.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2015)

I've always subscribed to your "avoid the vortex" philosophy.  Sometimes it's not possible, though.  Like when both my hips went seriously south, I'd have been avoiding the vortex from a wheelchair, so I jumped in and in the case of my hips I'm very happy I did.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I've always subscribed to your "avoid the vortex" philosophy.  Sometimes it's not possible, though.  Like when both my hips went seriously south, I'd have been avoiding the vortex from a wheelchair, so I jumped in and in the case of my hips I'm very happy I did.



The medical industry seems to have a lot of good body mechanics but they seem to lack engine or internal specialists. Just like the automotive repair industry most of these mechanics want and are only capable of fixing cookie cutter type issues. Just like the automotive industry they frequently recommend an additive/drugs rather than go directly at the problem.


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 12, 2015)

Sort of on topic... my Step-Dad had a massive heart attack with emergency Quad By-Pass. Which then developed into polymyalgia and Farmer's Lung. He never came out of that situation the same man. He went from a Volunteer fireman/Farmer.... to a very weak man, who spent the 1st 2yrs of recovery almost bed ridden. His quality of life was never the same, and he hated it! (not to mention the horrendous medical bills and pills that came along with all this)  At the time of the surgery, doctors informed him, that the typical by-pass surgery was only good for about 10yrs.

The 10yr mark hit, and his daughter was begging him to go back to the doctors and see what could be done for him. He refused. On the 12th year, he had another heart attack. While in the ER, the family attending to his side, his daughter wept, "Dad, why didn't you go back to the doctors like I begged you to?"

His answer was, "because I'm sorry I agreed to it, the 1st time". And then he died.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 15, 2015)

In the blue zones all around the world that is where people normally live to their 90 in a healthy way there are no doctors or very little medical care.


----------

